# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  DanielSam

## Pulgas

:Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
 :Party:  :Party:  :Drunk:  :Drunk:  :Party:  :Party: 
 :Party:  :Drunk:  :Party: 
 :Drunk: 

*O, dicho de otra manera...*
*¡Feliz cumpleaños, compañero!*

----------


## mayico

uga, uga, uga, uga.... hauuu, yo arrodillar a pies de jefe indio, hoy día en el que se celebra un año más de su vieja vida, por cierto jefe indio, tu cortar uñas de pies ya que aguila roja tener miedo de ti, decir que tu ser un depredador mayor...
jejeje

FELICIDADES COMPA&#209;ERO QUE LOS CUMPLAS CON LOS TUYOS Y ALEGREMENTE. SE FELIZ

----------


## t.barrie

¡¡Felicidades Daniel!!

----------


## Ming

Muchas felicidades Daniel  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Muuuchas gracias a todos  :O13: 
La verdad es, que aunque parezca una tontería me ha hecho mucha ilusión recibir vuestras felicitaciones.

Ya estoy casi llegando a la flor de la vida JEJE (cada año digo el "casi")

Un abrazo desde valencia para todos  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Feliz cumpleaños, Daniel. Ya te falta menos para ser menor de edad (ejem, ejem...)

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Un abrazo amigo.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas felicidades Daniel

No sabeis la ilusión que me hace ver que casi todos los que habeís posteado aqui sois mayores que yo :Lol:

----------


## MagNity

Muchas Felicidades Daniel!!! Que gran día!!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

*21/03-20/04 aries
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Moñiño

Y que cumplas muchos mas.

Apuntate un sugus doble.

----------


## Ming

> No sabeis la ilusión que me hace ver que casi todos los que habeís posteado aqui sois mayores que yo


... 4/7... quien no se alegra por algo es porque no quiere... yo te agradezco el "casi" jeje

----------


## pableton

:Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 

¡¡¡Felicidades, Daniel!!!

Con gente como tú a la que se nota tanto que le gusta la magia, da gusto.

Piensa que los 40 de ahora son los 30 de antes (ya sé que aún te queda)

Y si te da la crisis, en lugar de un deportivo, te pillas una levitación.
 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## MagDani

Que bueno Pableton JAJAJAJA.
De momento le voy a hechar morro y me voy a ir apuntando la todas los eventos mágicos que pueda (que me dejen).


PD. para los mas jovenes.
aunq ue os parezca que estais aún muy lejos, esto pasa en un plis plas, o como dicen "en mi pueblo en un tres i no res" 
Ademas no soy mayor, tan solo soy madurito, en la flor de la vida (bueno casi, aun falta un poco)

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños!
Si lo llego a saber te hago un descuento extra...  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------


## Iban

Daniel, que no he llegado a tiempo... :(

Pero... yo al menos... tengo un regalo para ti...  :302:

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Iban,

Mi mejor regalo fue poder acudir a Almussafes 2010.
Ahora me han puesto los dientes largos con Logroño, estoy de negociaciones con la parienta y parece que todo va por buen camino.

A ver si al final puedo acudir y nos podemos conocer en persona.

----------


## ignoto

Tienes que hacer lo que te comentamos Pher y yo. "Colocar" a la prole con sus abuelos y venirte con ella.
Es mucho más divertido.

----------


## MagDani

Claro que si Ignoto
Las negociaciones van por ese camino y creo "que va a ser que Si.."

----------


## Iban

A Logroño no puedes faltar. Pero ni te lo plantees, hombre. Logroño es UNA OBLIGACI&#211;N.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo ya estoy trabajando para poder ir  :302:

----------

